# Dodgy fluff



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Each codex has fluff that doesn't feel right whether it be great or terrible and cheesy.

Throw some here!

I'll start:

Codex Space Wolves 5th Edition: 

Awesome moment: The Ecclesiarchy come to Fenris. 

The Ecclesiarchy come to Fenris having heard of pagan worship. They get battered and think better of messing with the Space Wolves.

Cheese Sauce: Svengar the Horny.

Svengar the Red. Champion of the Space Wolves. Makes a pass at a woman, realises it's not a person at all and is never seen again (presumanbly killed but possibly decided to hide in shame).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is in no way dodgy. Blood Angels who fight along side necrons, that is dodgy, but that's just the wolves being the wolves.

Although, the only reason I wouldn't consider it crazy behavior is because it is the wolves, who are just crazy anyway.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Xenology. Tyranid genetics. 

A pretty good story, though, it's great to see the explored corners of the 40Kverse of the frontlines. Well worth a look otherwise.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Every feat the Emperor has shown or did.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> That is in no way dodgy. Blood Angels who fight along side necrons, that is dodgy, but that's just the wolves being the wolves.


It's not so much that the Blood Angels are fighting alongside the Necrons it's that they have stopped trying to kill each other while they deal with a massive cockroach problem. As soon as Rentokil have finished they will get back to knocking the granny out of each other.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

No way was Horus that awesome. More likely they made him warmaster so that he could give orders and wouldn't cry and the rest of the Primarch's got on with the crusade!


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Most everything pertaining to Marneus Calgar. You know what I'm talking about.

Heck, everything that Matt Ward has written thus far, quite frankly.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Protoss119 said:


> Most everything pertaining to Marneus Calgar. You know what I'm talking about.


Like him single-handedly defeating the Avatar of Khaine when Fulgrim, a freakin' primarch, needed to trick it with a daemon blade to accomplish the same feat.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Darth Calgar can kill any enemy, foo.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

The emperor whooping the void dragon and somehow transporting and imprisoning it on mars all while warp storms are supposedly rampant in and around the sol system.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

The entire SM codex


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Except he didn't do it when there were Warp Storms surrounding Terra, he did it long, long before the Dark Age of Technology (which I know makes it even more extraordinary, but still...).


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

In _Legion_ when Alpharius (Omegon?) gets wounded by a Lucifer Black, a regular human, in single combat.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> The emperor whooping the void dragon and somehow transporting and imprisoning it on mars all while warp storms are supposedly rampant in and around the sol system.


And he would have only needed to get to Mars, not the Ultima Segmentum so he wouldn't have needed to have used the Warp anyway. 
If he was taking the Void Dragon to Baal there may have been a problem but a short hop to mars, no probs!


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> In _Legion_ when Alpharius (Omegon?) gets wounded by a Lucifer Black, a regular human, in single combat.


first:Lucifers were highly trained soldiers, experts in many combat arts, second:he was fighting at least 7 at the same time, third: it was not a Primarch - read Legion again and you will find that there was at least one situation where mortals thought that they face Primarch but it was just some bigger SM pretending being Alpharius.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Shadow Walker said:


> first:Lucifers were highly trained soldiers, experts in many combat arts, second:he was fighting at least 7 at the same time, third: it was not a Primarch - read Legion again and you will find that there was at least one situation where mortals thought that they face Primarch but it was just some bigger SM pretending being Alpharius.


Obviously you've not read _Legion_ in a while because at the end the leader of the Lucifer Blacks goes one on one with Alpharius, the Primarch even comments on how skillful the soldier is before he attacks back and rips the human apart.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Obviously you've not read _Legion_ in a while because at the end the leader of the Lucifer Blacks goes one on one with Alpharius, the Primarch even comments on how skillful the soldier is before he attacks back and rips the human apart.


Yeah, that's the fight I was talking about. Considering that in _Flight of the Eisenstein_ Rogal Dorn was able to move so fast that he was just a blur even to an astartes, a vanilla mortal shouldn't have come even close to touching Alpharius. And the Blacks weren't that tough. John Grammaticus was able to take one out unarmed and, granted he had many lifetimes worth of experience, he was described as a guy who seemed a bit past his physical prime where the Blacks all seemed to be at their peak.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> The emperor whooping the void dragon and somehow transporting and imprisoning it on mars all while warp storms are supposedly rampant in and around the sol system.


As Baron said it did not state when he did it, also how long it would of taken him. So even if there was warp storms and it would of taken yrs to get there, if he was powerful enough to whoop his butt then surely it would not matter if it took him five minutes or five yrs....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually we know when he defeated the Void Dragon, it was the 12th century.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The csm codex where the corsairs take the SW cruiser. And the Sw's decide, this battle is too tough, we are joining chaos. Oh , and depleted deuterium bullets. Woo hoo, heavy water.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Back on the topic of the BA Necron team up. It actually is possible considering the more recent picture of Necrons painted in the core rule book. After all it more or less says that a fair number of necron lords are now insane or believe themselves to be gods. Hell for all we know this particular necron lord may have had some insane sense of honor. After all the Necron fluff is currently in a state of flux, and the old boring aspect of necrons being mindless computers with guns is the primary reason they sell so poorly compared to most armies. Also it is heavily hinted at in the core rule book that the necron race is splintered and spread across the galaxy, and without the guidance of a C`tan (There are only two of them floating around right now) Necrons will follow the objectives laid out by lords who unlike regular necrons actually have minds of their own (Well those that aren't insane or have decayed mentally to the status of a virtual toaster ovens.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Back on the topic of the BA Necron team up. It actually is possible considering the more recent picture of Necrons painted in the core rule book. After all it more or less says that a fair number of necron lords are now insane or believe themselves to be gods. Hell for all we know this particular necron lord may have had some insane sense of honor. After all the Necron fluff is currently in a state of flux, and the old boring aspect of necrons being mindless computers with guns is the primary reason they sell so poorly compared to most armies. Also it is heavily hinted at in the core rule book that the necron race is splintered and spread across the galaxy, and without the guidance of a C`tan (There are only two of them floating around right now) Necrons will follow the objectives laid out by lords who unlike regular necrons actually have minds of their own (Well those that aren't insane or have decayed mentally to the status of a virtual toaster ovens.


The problem isn't the fact that the Necron Lord was turning more individualistic. At least not for me. It was the fact that the Necrons retreated because they were battle-worn. Necrons. Battle-worn. 

And a space marine holding honor for such a vile xenos as the Necrons? 
Dante, no less? I get that Dante is more sane than most chapter masters, but seriously?


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> The problem isn't the fact that the Necron Lord was turning more individualistic. At least not for me. It was the fact that the Necrons retreated because they were battle-worn. Necrons. Battle-worn.
> 
> And a space marine holding honor for such a vile xenos as the Necrons?
> Dante, no less? I get that Dante is more sane than most chapter masters, but seriously?


Why not? Battle Worne doesn't mean a bit tired. Fighting off a massive Tyranid assault is no easy task and even the Necrons would take losses with Warriors dissolved into piles of goop and their energy reserves running low (they do run on batteries) they aint the Duracell bunny they can't keep going and going and going.

And the whole honour thing pans out too. The Marines are warriors they're going to at least respect a worthy opponent and if they were forced to fight alongside said opponent who then didn't turn around and gun them down but who fought like hell against a common enemy of course at the end of it they're going to have a reaction along the lines of "Yeh you did good...we'll come back and get you later. Besides you're just as banged up as us!" 

The Angels aint dumb they aren't get into a fight they know they can't win. Same with the Necrons. And Dante probably would find it galling to turn what was left of his force against something they had been fighting alongside.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Battle worn doesn't have to mean tired. It can mean they had lost a large amount of troops and they were damaged. They swore an oath to kill the xeno. Eldar are one thing but necrons must be destroyed when eve possible. If they are damaged then they are ripe for the slaughter. And he had supprise, that is the perfect time to strike. He was also close, necrons can't win in a slap fight.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sorry, but there is no reason that Space Marines (read: SPACE MARINES) should ever _ever_ willingly do anything but destroy xenos.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

To me, Necrons teaming up with Space Marines are like Eldar teaming up with Orks. It's just wrong.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Can`t we accept that a retcon is coming? Character is being added to the necron background and I for one welcome it. 



gally912 said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no reason that Space Marines (read: SPACE MARINES) should ever _ever_ willingly do anything but destroy xenos.


That is a very narrow minded approach, and one that space marines of all soldiers, are well and truly above. 



Chompy Bits said:


> To me, Necrons teaming up with Space Marines are like Eldar teaming up with Orks. It's just wrong.


They did not _team up_ they simply ignored each other in favour of the greater enemy. A situation which eldar and orks have duplicated I`m sure, probably also against the tyranids.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> To me, Necrons teaming up with Space Marines are like Eldar teaming up with Orks. It's just wrong.


But they've done that, sort of. Eldar Manipulate Orks all the time.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Coder59 said:


> But they've done that, sort of. Eldar Manipulate Orks all the time.


Manipulating someone to be your cannon fodder and working with them are two completely different things. The eldar hate the orks even more than they hate humans so the chances of those two factions actually working together as equals are pretty much zero.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Can we just agree that Matt Ward's fluff sucks?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes his fluff is the suck. Still everytime I see the title of this thread I keep thinking about jammy doggers.


----------

